# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  Facebook TMC Iberia - Concurso Fotográfico

## TMC IBERIA

Boa tarde a todos,

Hoja lançamos a nova página da TMC Iberia no Facebook com um concurso fotográfico. Temos a certeza que o prémio será muito apelativo para todos! Esperamos a vossa visita em: 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/TMC-Ib...85465801550599

Cumprimentos,

A equipa TMC

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Excelente notícia, vou preparar uns clicks  :SbOk3:

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Ficamos á espera das suas fotos caro Artur, assim como de todos os membros do ReefForum. 
Navegando um pouco pelos tópicos encontram-se verdadeiras preciosidades fotográficas! Por isso não tenham vergonha e enviem as vossas fotos. Já começámos a receber participações e quem ganhar o concurso certamente terá um dia bem passado na TMC.

Com os melhores cumprimentos
A equipa TMC Iberia

----------


## TMC IBERIA

E o pack de prémios que será entregue em mão numa visita exclusiva aos bastidores da TMC já se encontra anunciado! Esperamos as vossas fotos...

Cumprimentos,

TMC Iberia

----------


## TMC IBERIA

E já começou o concurso! Vote no seu favorito ou participe. Sabemos que tem uma foto fantástica á espera de ser partilhada.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> E já começou o concurso! Vote no seu favorito ou participe. Sabemos que tem uma foto fantástica á espera de ser partilhada.


Boas,

Um pouco em cima da hora mas consegui enviar agora mesmo as fotos para participar no concurso.  :SbOk:   :Pracima:

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Boas amigos do hobby, gostaria e lembrar que estão em concurso umas fotos de alguns membros deste brilhante fórum e que esperam pelo seu voto, dado acima de tudo com “consciência”. :yb624: 
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## RuiSáPinto

Boas 

Já estive a dar uma vista de olhos nas fotos, e gostei de todas,"sera que posso votar em todas"?

cumps

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Boas Rui, e porque não. :Pracima: 
Um abraço
José Santos

----------

